# If i will Buy This one "canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II" and put in on my D5100?



## Meydanx8 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello guys!

I understanding that this is the best 50mm prime lens and the sharpest! And this prime lest is very chip - 100$.

I can put this on my Nikon d5100 without been arrested?


----------



## Dao (Feb 28, 2012)

I do not believe that is the best 50mm prime lens, there are better one out there but usually cost more.   I don't think people will arrest you if you try to put the EF lens on the baby Nikon.  They will ask you why instead.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Meydanx8 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dao said:


> I do not believe that is the best 50mm prime lens, there are better one out there but usually cost more.   I don't think people will arrest you if you try to put the EF lens on the baby Nikon.  They will ask you why instead.



Ok. But i want to know if it compatible with the camera? if the lens is fit in?


----------



## Dom6663 (Feb 28, 2012)

Meydanx8 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that is the best 50mm prime lens, there are better one out there but usually cost more.   I don't think people will arrest you if you try to put the EF lens on the baby Nikon.  They will ask you why instead.
> ...



You would need to buy an adapter to make the lens fit on the camera. But I suggest you do a little more research, it just so happens that Nikon also makes this lense. 
Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Electronics

As does every other camera company :thumbup:


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

You won't be arrested.
Of course, it won't mount and it won't work, but no one will arrest you
You can get the one Dom mentions though and it will mount on your camera. You really won't get arrested. And it won't auto focus.
Or you could buy the Nikon AF-s version and it will mount, focus AND you won't get arrested.


----------



## Meydanx8 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank to all of you guys. Im new in the forum. and all of you very nice.

Second, when MLeeK was wrote that the lens don't have a Auto Focus I think in second thought that is isn't worth.


----------



## Dao (Feb 28, 2012)

If you need 50mm lens that can mount and autofocus with your camera.

You can use ...

Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.4G SIC SW Prime Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo


----------



## Dom6663 (Feb 28, 2012)

Meydanx8 said:


> Thank to all of you guys. Im new in the forum. and all of you very nice.
> 
> Second, when MLeeK was wrote that the lens don't have a Auto Focus I think in second thought that is isn't worth.



If you buy the canon version and try to put it on your Nikon body with an adapter. It wont have auto focus. 

But when you buy the Nikon version of the lens and put it on a Nikon camera it will have auto focus. Thats what the AF stands for in the title. 

Maybe that clears up some confusion?


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dom6663 said:


> Meydanx8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank to all of you guys. Im new in the forum. and all of you very nice. Second, when MLeeK was wrote that the lens don't have a Auto Focus I think in second thought that is isn't worth.
> ...


To add to that... The 50mm AF-S will autofocus. The AF-D won't .


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 28, 2012)

This cant be for real. Schwetty, pass the popcorn.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

Dom6663 said:


> Meydanx8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank to all of you guys. Im new in the forum. and all of you very nice.
> ...



Not true
AF lenses will not auto focus on the D5100. They must be used on a camera that has the motor in the body. The d5100 does not. If you want to have a lens auto focus you must have the AF-s version on the D5100


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Dom6663 said:
> 
> 
> > Meydanx8 said:
> ...



Not true. 
I am pretty sure that AF-s and AF-I lenses will AF on entry level Nikons... and that's it.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Dom6663 said:
> ...


I didn't know AF-i!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



It's okay, Nikon's terminology is ridiculous to figure out.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 28, 2012)

You might not know it yet but this is really the lens you want:
http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Camera-Lenses/2199/AF-S-NIKKOR-50mm-f%2F1.8G.html

It might be difficult to get at the moment but things should get better in a month or two.

EDIT: just realized that the link got mangled.


----------



## Dom6663 (Feb 28, 2012)

I can use this in the canon v nikon debate.

Nikon: Af-I Af-S Af-D Af-ect...

Canon: EF/ Non EF'

Not getting into the whole FD and whatnot...


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 28, 2012)

Meydanx8 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I understanding that this is the best 50mm prime lens and the sharpest! And this prime lest is very chip - 100$.
> 
> I can put this on my Nikon d5100 without been arrested?



The Canon 50 1.8 is FAR from being one of the best 50mm lenses out there just to say, the 5 blade aperture aperture, plastic mount and ghastly bokeh is enough to scare even point and shoot camera owners away!  It's a dog of a lens in my opinion and the Nikon 50 1.8 AF-D was a bit better but not much better.

The Nikon 50 1.8G AFS on the other hand is fantastic and cheap and well it's fantastic. If I didn't buy the Sigma 50 1.4, I would own a Nikon 50 1.8 AF-S G.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 28, 2012)

Dom6663 said:


> I can use this in the canon v nikon debate.
> 
> Nikon: Af-I Af-S Af-D Af-ect...
> 
> ...



How many different lens mounts did Canon have over the last few decades?
Nikon: the F-mount


----------



## Dom6663 (Feb 28, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Dom6663 said:
> 
> 
> > I can use this in the canon v nikon debate.
> ...



Only three! its not that bad!

Canon batteries have longer life because CMOS sensors use less power


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Dom6663 said:
> 
> 
> > I can use this in the canon v nikon debate.
> ...



God only knows... Well, not really but...
As it stands now on all EOS cameras you have EF and EF-s. EF will work on both Crop and Full frame. EF-s is made to work on crop sensor only. We won't get into the few specialty things like TS-e, etc. 

Now ask me which lenses on a Nikon won't work on a crop sensor? I couldn't tell you how to differentiate. But there are crop only lenses in that vast array of nikon's long lived (and much more sensible) single mount type. So with Nikon if you have an entry level camera you need to worry about what ones have the motor in them.


----------

